# UPDATE ON HANNA..



## Aleshea (Feb 13, 2009)

Hanna is doing realy well now! She has gained some weight but is still small I think she will stay small.she is such a cuddle bug! Hear are some new pics of her!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

awww! hanna is absolutly adorable! i love that first pic with the lil toofys!


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

wow, good hear shes better, she is sooo adorable!!!!!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Aww, she looks like such a sweetie. Good job with her.


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

Glad to hear she's doing well, she's a sweetie!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is adorable. I love albinos.


----------

